# what av receiver and speakes



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

hi Im new on this 

I want to buy a av receiver from less than $800 Im think on this I search by internet and view a lot of reviews and they say its bether the denon 1912 you are the expert which one do you recomended to me I wish almost the sound will be likefor and audiophile or almost 

I saw this review 

http://av-receiver-review.toptenreviews.com/


Denon AVR-1912

Yamaha RX-V671

Pioneer VSX-1020-K

Onkyo TX-NR609

Onkyo TX-SR608


and the speakers I want to spend more or less the same 800 I will use 70% home theater and 30% music 

in qualiti audiophile I reed that the svs are good for begginer for this whic one do you recomended?

Klipsch B-20

Boston Acoustics CS 26

Polk Audio TSi100 

SBS-02


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. As far as an AVR for under $800, I would recommend the Onkyo TX-NR809 which can be found discounted for under $800.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Drop the Denon 1912 off your list, with an $800 budget, you should be able to get the 3312 pretty easily, with discounts. Remember that calling a shop (on the telephone) will allow them to sell a receiver to you for lower than MSRP (I got mine for $600, but the prices have gone up since), so don't pay too much attention to MSRP prices online.

If you can't swing the 3312 for some reason, the 2112 is still an excellent option and a much better than the 1912 for a very small amount more.

Both the 2112 and 3312 sound outstanding (with the right speakers, of course) and include Audyssey MultiEQ XT which makes a huge difference, and is superior to the lesser version of Audyssey included with the 1912.

As for speakers, there should lots of options for $800, but more info is needed. Are you looking for a full surround system (5.1, 7.1?) or just just main speakers (left, right)? Sub included? That will make it tougher to hit that price point.


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

I want at list a sound 5.1


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

lang1_luis said:


> I want at list a sound 5.1


I'm not sure how the SVS SBS-02 speakers made your list, then, as it's $779 for just a 5.0 system (no sub). Even the lowly (I am NOT recommending this!) Monoprice sub, at $80, puts you a little over your budget. Decent subs start in the $300 range, at best, IMO, and don't start getting _really_ interesting until you clear $600. If you want to add a sub later it's a good choice, but small bookshelf speakers tend to be pretty limited without a subwoofer.


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw 809 and it georgeous but also saw 1008 what do you thing the price is very good

809 $ 629
1008 $ 679

those precess are from accserories4less


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lang1_luis said:


> I saw 809 and it georgeous but also saw 1008 what do you thing the price is very good
> 
> 809 $ 629
> 1008 $ 679
> ...


Hello,
The major advantage to the 1008 is that it has 9 Channels of Amplification. However, some x08 Series Onkyos have had an issue with a Serial (IDE) Cable where it needs to be sent to Onkyo. Onkyo is covering this Repair well beyond Warranty and many have not been affected. However, enough had needed to get the Repair done that I would feel remiss not pointing it out. Also, the 809 offers a good bit better Video Processing with both Marvell Qdeo and HQV Vida Processors working in tandem.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks a lot for your help :clap:

I thing I will choise the onkyo TX-NR809 

thanks

:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lang1_luis said:


> thanks a lot for your help :clap:
> 
> I thing I will choise the onkyo TX-NR809
> 
> ...


Hello,
Please let us know what you think of it. Also, check out Newegg this Weekend as they often have great prices then on AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

what home teather speakers do you thing is better ? SVS or Martin logan ?

I saw this offert in 

newegg 


MartinLogan MLT-2 5.1CH Premium Home Theater Speaker System Black System

in $599


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

this is the ofert in martin logan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882981013

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882981013


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think the SVS's are a better product. Even though I own MartinLogan's, the ones there are pretty a kissing cousin of a Home Theater in a Box. As a long time ML Owner, I was somewhat disappointed as for decades ML meant Electrostatic Speakers period. 

I have often linked to this bargain for those needing to build an HT on a tight budget or ideally for a Bedroom, but when compared to the SVS's, they are truly outclassed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw in your signature that you have speakers Martin logan and you are the specialist lddude: 


and I think :innocent: : "this brand will be top ten quality and the best for everything" :nono:


but I read whit your explication that isn´t 


Thanks for your answer 


Im waiting for the black friday to buy the av receiver and find a good discount :boxer:

regards


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For many years, this is what Martin Logan was exclusively:http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/390
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lang1_luis (Nov 15, 2011)

:yikes:

amazing speakers 




:crying: but this speakers are not for everyone :crying:

:huh::huh::huh::huh::hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed Luis. To get the best out of what I have always thought to be actual MartinLogan Speakers, you really need Outboard Amplification to get the best out of them. However, things like the MLT-2 can be driven by any decent AVR and were truly Designed with AVR's in mind as the primary source of amplification. Compared to something like Bose, the MLT-2 is a major step forward. However, compared to SVS's, I do find the MLT-2 Package to be lacking.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

